# General > Biodiversity >  Noises

## veekay

I wonder if anyone can help.  Over the past week or two there has been a strange 'trilling' noise on the moor near me.  It sounds a little bit like crickets but is not crickets.  I have checked out the mating sounds of frogs and toads and it isn't that either. Any ideas

----------


## NickInTheNorth

Sounds like quite a fair description of a corncrake:

go to http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/bird...ake/index.aspx take a listen, I've not hreard of them here in Caithness, but it would be very good news if it was.

----------


## veekay

Nick I have had a listen and it does sound similar.  I will have to wait until later today and listen again to my noises just to make sure it isn't wishful thinking

----------


## nirofo

> I wonder if anyone can help. Over the past week or two there has been a strange 'trilling' noise on the moor near me. It sounds a little bit like crickets but is not crickets. I have checked out the mating sounds of frogs and toads and it isn't that either. Any ideas


It sounds like it could be Snipe displaying, their wing feathers make a rapid drumming sound as they do their display dives over their nesting territory, they will be at their most active just now with the breeding season just started.

_nirofo_.

----------


## Duncansby

I grew up in JOG and the corncrake call was a familiar sound in the summer...unfortunately it's been a very long time since I've heard one though

----------


## veekay

Have had another listen and still can't make my mind up as to whether it is the sound of corncrakes or not, but I don't think so there seems to be several of them whatever them are, making the noise.  Nirofo the sound is definitely Snipe a very different sound.

----------


## kas

Could it possibly be a grasshopper warbler. There seems to be loads around this year??

They are very distinctive. 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/bird...ler/index.aspx

----------


## veekay

Grasshopper warbler it is.  How lovely

----------


## Backlass

I think there is a fair chance it could be a grasshopper warbler. Sounds like a finsih line reeling out! There have been an unusually large number of them in the county this spring

----------


## Liz

Oh Kas you have solved a mystery for me!!!

I heard a noise last year which sounded like it was coming from a ditch and thought it was a frog or an insect. On listening to the link you gave I now realise it was a Grasshopper Warbler!

----------


## pat

If it was a corncrake it goes all night too - lovely to hear them but if one is nesting nearby you will not get much sleep, so thankfully for you it is the Grasshopper Warbler.

----------


## kas

Veekay I am glad you got an ID to the noise, you too Liz. They seem to have become more common up here over the last few years, I only saw my first one four years back, learning my warblers is an ongoing process as they tend to hide most of the time. Its a cracking noise though.

----------


## pat

Just back from a walk with the dogs - heard the corncrake in the field around the house, guess who is now in for a few sleepless nights?  
It did not come here last year, or maybe I was away when it was calling all night so thought it had moved its nesting spot, it has been here every year since I moved here.
Should not have posted and maybe it would not be nesting so close to the house.

----------


## Kenn

Mystery solved for me too. heard that strange noise a couple of days ago and could n't identify it thanks kas.

----------


## Liz

I heard one last night when out for a walk.

I take it these wee birds must be moving North. I just wish I could see one as well as hear it. :Grin:

----------


## gingernut

I've heard this sound too on my walks around Brough and 
Dunnet Head. Wondered what it was. Now I know! Thanks

----------


## nicp3rks

noise is bad for the ear and heart...

Fertility treatment

----------

